# Snorkeling at Palm Beach Aruba Surf Club



## billymach4 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yesterday I went to Sports Authority and got some Snorkleing Gear. I intend to take some excusions on some of the local touring boats around the Island in Aruba. But I will also have plenty of beach time. How is the Snorkeling around the Marriott Aruba Surf Club and the area around Palm Beach?


----------



## gretel (Sep 9, 2007)

*Palm Beach*

I didn't see anything by the Surf Club.  You are better off heading up toward the Lighthouse past the fishermen's huts.  You'll see the tour boats and others heading into the water from the shore.


----------



## Kel (Sep 9, 2007)

Ditto.  There's nothing to see right out in front of the resort.  Don't forget to bring some inexpensive blow up rafts or tubes for the lazy river.  We're beach people, but we finished off each afternoon in the lazy river.  Have a good time.


----------



## gmarine (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with the others. Nothing to see near the Surf club or off Palm Beach in general. Head to the beach area past the end of the high rises before the light house or to Baby Beach.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Excellent!*

Thanks for the info. Rafts are packed and ready to go!:whoopie:


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 25, 2007)

gmarine said:


> I agree with the others. Nothing to see near the Surf club or off Palm Beach in general. Head to the beach area past the end of the high rises before the light house or to Baby Beach.




Went to Baby Beach. This was a great experience!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Sep 26, 2007)

I love Baby Beach!  Hope you had a nice trip!  Was this your first visit to Aruba?  How did you like the Surf Club?


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> I love Baby Beach!  Hope you had a nice trip!  Was this your first visit to Aruba?  How did you like the Surf Club?




This was my third visit to the Happy Island. 

2005 Cruise Port of Call
2006 Stayed at ABC. Aruba Beach Club. This got me primed for the TS scene. 
2007 Surf Club. 

Surf Club is fantastic. Will be returning for sure!


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 27, 2007)

billymach4 said:


> Went to Baby Beach. This was a great experience!


Save this site - it outlines some really nice places to snorkel and dive - you can see the ones that are just north of the Marriott.

http://shorediving.com/Earth/index.htm


----------

